# Outdoor bench design



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't remember where I found it but there was a set of web pages that described how someone built a garden railroad on benches that for the most part ran around the perimeter of the yard. I think it was located somewhere in the West.


My current design has a siding and station area that is approximately 6 feet wide by 20 feel long. I think I want to put this on a bench or frame so that the whole section is reasonably level. I will probably build this first since it will dictate how the rest of the layout fits in the yard. The supporting structure needs to be strong enough to be able to climb across it if necessary. I am trying to figure out what is the best way to design it so that it drains but can have appropriate gravel fill and possibly some plants between the tracks so that it looks realistic.

The siding area, except for the turnouts, will be straight track. Is having 6" on center track too close together? What scales will work (my personal equipment is going to be 1:32 but I figure I may need to be able to run guest's equipment which will probably be 1:29). 


I am also agonizing over how high to build the railroad. At 1 foot, I can probably back fill it with dirt. At 2 feet it is going to be predominantly on benches, possibly with some back fill. Regardless of the height, I want some live plants growing within the layout. 


I have decided, at least initially, that the bulk of the rail bed is going to be on 2X6 boards. This gives me an easy way to level the layout, is relatively inexpensive, and I can easily change my mind after I look at what I have built.


Any recommendations?

Tom


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search for Richard Smith in the "_Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed_" forum section, he has what I think is the best solution for raised bench work.....here is one of many posts showing his layout.
*Richard's layout* 
also search the* OLD MLS forum archives*


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

JimTyp posted this link for me yesterday - http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC%20RR/POC_Main.pdf 
It's 24.77Mb...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Here's one way that shows how it's done on the POC. I use a nominal height of 40" but the benchwork can be built to about any height you wish. If this is what you had in mind feel free to ask if you have any questions. Also the links provided in the other posts above are of the same RR and will give a lot of details.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bray on 02/26/2009 9:56 PM
I can't remember where I found it but there was a set of web pages that described how someone built a garden railroad on benches that for the most part ran around the perimeter of the yard. 







That sounds like mine.. I stole all my best ideas from Richard though. Richard's runs along his driveway, mine follows my fenceline.. (perimiter)
http://www.lonepeakandwestern.bravehost.com/

I think you're looking for the "spring '08 expansion" pages..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

With regard to height.. One of the primatry reasons I chose to put mine on raised benchwork is due to the fact that my yard has quite a slope to it. In the northeast corner of the railroad the benchwork is only 15" above ground level, in the southeast corner its 3' 11". and that's in a 70' run. I enjoy pulling long coal drags, just not up a 5% grade..


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

The POC is the railroad I was looking for. I remember reading through it but then I must have forgotten to save the PDF.


The Lone Peak and Western is also interesting - probably closer to what I will attempt to start with.


I think the mainline track and curves came in at the hobby shop this afternoon so I can actually start playing with track and see how it fits into the yard. Unfortunately the locomotive didn't come in so I can only run the Trolley around anything I build.


Tom


----------



## Webber (Sep 4, 2008)

*Thanks so much!* This thread is great, keep sharing photos, links, and experiences.

I checked out the Lone Peek and Western good stuff.

The POC RR pdf is huge. My system keeps stalling at about 10 MEG around page 55. What I've seen so far seems very well done. Are there links to download it in smaller chunks?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Webber on 02/27/2009 5:18 PM
*Thanks so much!* This thread is great, keep sharing photos, links, and experiences.

I checked out the Lone Peek and Western good stuff.

The POC RR pdf is huge. My system keeps stalling at about 10 MEG around page 55. What I've seen so far seems very well done. Are there links to download it in smaller chunks? 




Here's a few links you might find interesting documenting one area of the RR....

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=39718

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=40675

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=40764


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to be of help Tom. Keep us posted on your progress. We all enjoy lots of photos..


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I also adopted Richard's system for my railroad. It is the best Idea to come down the track for modelers like me who just can't work at ground level. I standardized on 4' wide by 8' long modules. That way I was able to use treated 8' long 2x4's which were the least expensive treated lumber available to me. I made frames with two 8' stringers and cut 8' 2x4's in half for the cross members which were screwed in place every 16" on center. That workes out to five and a half 8' pieces for each module. When I installed the tables I used treated 4x4 posts for legs at each end of the module and two 2x4 legs at the center of the module. In my area of Delaware the frost line is only 24 inches so I just dug holes 2 1/2 feet deep for the legs. I set them in stone, no cement. When the first module was in place and leveled in both directions I screwed the next module to it and that way I was able to eliminate two of the 4x4 legs. All the modules after that one first one only require 2x4 legs in the middle and a pair of 4x4 legs at the end. 80% of the railroad is flat and level with some track running down a 3% grade from one end to the other. That is because the ground drops 6' from one end to the other over a distance of 100'. So the top of the modules are at one foot above ground level at one end and 4.5 feet above ground level at the other end. 

I made cut the ends of some modules at an angle to form curves that have a minimum 8' radius. I have lift bridges between modules where the track runs back on itself so I can walk through to get to the other side of the layout. I have hung used one and two gallon pots I got for free from a nursery in the modules by screwing them into the framework. Then I plant small trees and plants in another pot and just drop it into the pot that is suspended in the framework. That way I can remove the plant and heal it in for the winter. In the spring I just drop it back into the framework. I have the look of a natural landscape only it is raised up to where I can reach it. I just can't get down on my hands and knees any more. In fact until I saw Richard's post I was just about to forget setting the train up outside. 

Once I learn how to post pictures I will. 

Good luck on your layout. 

Big John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Webber on 02/27/2009 5:18 PM
The POC RR pdf is huge. My system keeps stalling at about 10 MEG around page 55. What I've seen so far seems very well done. Are there links to download it in smaller chunks?

Webber

While the three separate parts of the original don't have all the niceities as the original (e.g. bookmarks, navigation tools, and links etc.) they are smaller file sizes.

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC%20RR/POC_Main_Pt-1.pdf*
*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC%20RR/POC_Main_Pt-2.pdf*

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC%20RR/POC_Main_Pt-3.pdf* 


Also if you'd like to check out the original topics in the archive there's a PDF file that has all the links in it.

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC%20RR/POC-MLS-Topic-Researchr.pdf* 

Hope the above is found to be of use.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Tom, what hobby shop are you using in your area. I don't know of any around that has largescale stuff. It would be great to have one sort of local.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been dealing with Dave at Oak Mountain Hobbies in Pelham, on Pelham Pkwy. 

He apparently moved up to the Birmingham area last June from Florida where he had a large hobby store.


It has been nice having someone to ask questions of. He has been helpful in finding deals and has had to handle a couple of botched shipments.


Tom


----------



## Webber (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Richard 
Thank you for breaking it into several documents. It really helped. (Ive been away from computer for a few weeks)Your system looks great.

Web


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Webber on 04/17/2009 12:05 PM
Hi Richard 
Thank you for breaking it into several documents. It really helped. (Ive been away from computer for a few weeks)Your system looks great.

Web 




Actually it's Steve Conkle you have to thank for the PDF breakdown. While it's my RR all the work done to collect and offer my posts to everyone free of charge was due to the hard work of Steve. Either way I'm glad they were of help to you.

Richard


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

So, Richard ... are we almost to the central wye yet? What's next on the POC? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

The rainy weather should start to let up hopefully in the next couple of weeks. I still have more structures and scenicking to do at "Bandon" and a couple of bridge/trestles to do but the main priority for May is to complete the benchwork to Port Orford; the end of the line. That'll be about another 60-70 feet. I'll have to order some more switches but I think I have enough track otherwise.

I'm also planning on a few changes at Coos Bay on the original sections of the RR as well as some cosmetic repairs and maybe a reroof job on the roundhouse which is overdue. My temporary fix has proven to be just that, temporary. hehe!

All told I've got about 3 seasons worth of work I'd like to get done this year. We'll see.

How's the Slate Creek doing? Any big projects going on?


----------

